# Sienna trying to clear throat cough ???



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My guess would be kennel cough. It sounds like they have something stuck in their throat and are trying to cough it up. While not serious, it "sounds" horrible. Normally lasts 7-10 days and passes on its own without meds. If you have other dogs it will probably pass thru them all.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Maddie has been havign this SAME problem too! Hers is this like harky thing...where she like drinks too much water and has to cough to get it down. But it's like maybe 3 times a day...with about like 5 coughs. She's going into the vet anyway this week for shots and more Lyme's tests. 

I hope Sienna is ok...maybe taking her in would be ok?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> My guess would be kennel cough. It sounds like they have something stuck in their throat and are trying to cough it up. While noy serious, it "sounds" horrible.Normally lasts 7-10 days and passes on its own without meds. If you hve other dogs it will probably pass thru them all.


That's what I thought Hank...but I thought there was more coughing. It sounds bad when she coughs, but other than that...no. I don't have any other dogs, how could she have gotten it? She had the nasal thing last year for it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam contracted kennel cough even though vac. for it. It's similar to the kids having a minor cold.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Definitely kennel cough- Tally& Tango had it last month. Finn's immunities were strong enough to avoid it bc he's five. It was over in about nine days- they played and seemed bright and happy, but made that frightening noise. Good luck with it. Some dogs so on antibiotics to prevent secondary infections, but my vet said no need.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kennel cough is one of those things that has many strains. The nasal thing is only good for so many but not all. I do not give anything for prevention due to this. They can pick it up at a show, training class or any where they come in contact with other dogs. It is highly contagous and why many boarding kennels require the nasal preventitive. I think this is where the name comes from in that once it is in the kennel it goes from dog to dog as they come and go.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna had it horribly when she was younger just after she had been vaccinated for it!! It started to go away and then came back... we gave her antibiotics.

This cough isn't that intense or loud though and doesn't seem to be doing it that much, almost as if it is better as she's been up?

Do you think it's okay to go to work?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell did this a few months ago. Suddenly she threw up a piece of bone that had been stuck in her throat. She had still been able to eat some and drink which was why I didn't know she had something caught. After she threw it up she still was hoarse and looked liek it hurt to swallow, so I too her to the vet to have them look at her throat. She was fine.

If I had known she had something caught in her throat I would have taken her in before.

Maybe check her thraot and neck, see if she is sensitive about it ro if you feel anything unusual. With the way our goldens put things in their mouths...


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Just spoke to DH and he said she hadn't coughed since he came home at 10:30, so that is good....

I am wondering... I cut DS's hair Saturday morning in the kitchen and for a while Sienna was perched underneath the chair- she kept trying to eat the clumps that came down and got a few, so I put her in her crate for the remainder of my trim job...:doh:

Could she have some in her throat? That was Saturday morning and she didn't have the cough until this morning when we got her out of her crate, so it's been a bit.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Our pollen is starting to kick up around here and Danny was reverse sneezing the other morning. I gave him two benedryl and he was fine after that. Maybe that was what was going on, or it could have been the hair.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Push on the center of her throat and see if she coughs. That's one sign of KC. Coughing after drinking or exercise is too.

Is it a cough, cough, gag/retch? 

I wouldn't worry even if it IS KC unless she starts acting sick, lethargic or has a temp. Often you just have to let it run it's course. Some forms are viral, some bacterial. If it's viral, antibiotics will do nothing. BUT you don't want it to morph into pneumonia....so keep an eye on her.

It may or may not get worse, but if it is KC, the hacking will last a couple of weeks after exercise.


----------

